# sorry for the trouble this morning



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2020)

seems something "auto upgraded" relating to the forums and it broke something important.

important item has been fixed, and we are back online.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks for the quick repair!


----------



## RX8 (Nov 4, 2020)

I thought it had something to do with the election.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank goodness TUG  is back!  It's an oasis of normalcy during crazy times.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 4, 2020)

Whew!  Had me worried for a while there ...


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2020)

When Tug was the only webpage that wouldn't come up today, I knew something was amiss.  And sure enough, awhile later, you were back. 

In case nobody mentions it:  You were missed.  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2020)

I thought a dissatisfied Tugger hacked TUG!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 4, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I thought a dissatisfied Tugger hacked TUG!


More likely an exit scheme scammer.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 4, 2020)

I was afraid I would have to go into TUG withdrawal.


----------



## silentg (Nov 4, 2020)

I came here to escape . Didn’t know there was a problem. Thanks for quick repair Brian!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2020)

Wow, I missed this problem. I think, I signed on before 6AM. No problems.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2020)

I think I heard a collective sigh of relief when TUG came back up. Thanks TUGBrian and the crew.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 4, 2020)

I emailed tug this morning, just in case they didn't know the BBS was down.  Thanks for bringing us back online Brian.


----------

